# Which one to choose?



## vedula.k95 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello Forum,
recently have been searching for some ISP in my city (Jamshedpur), was sure that the only thing i could get is BSNL,but not anymore by seeing the google result i cant believe the amount of isp making their way into Steel city 
So here is my question i have been using BSNL since 4 years and now i am planning to switch.
My requirements 
CS GO-expected ping around 80.
Download speed should be around 1 Mbps 
I am listing ISPs and their website 
Zero Worries
ZeroWorries | Linking U Worldwide
i contacted them and asked about the connection and it's available in my area, they are being powered by Vodafone.
another is DJN Tricon
their website is kind of shitty but their plans and services are promising
DNJ TRICON | A Step Towards Better Future
Can you guys recommend me which one to chose?
Thanks


----------

